# Mystery Eggs on Java Fern



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

Discovered what I believe to be eggs on the tips of our java fern.

This is in our tank:

1 Fancy Tail Guppy
6 Ember Tetras
2 (male) Scarlet Badis
5 Corydoras pygameus
4 Amano Shrimp
Some random snails that were hitchhikers from store-bought plants.

Anyone have any ideas about them?


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Pond snail eggs


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

schnails!


----------



## DJ-Graham (Mar 26, 2010)

i would probably remove thoose before you have a snail farm


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

pond snails. kill it with fire


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like they'll be hatching soon.


----------



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

yep. pond snails. also know as devil spawn or a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't mind mine... they clean my tank... ill squish the odd one here an there to 'thin' the population, it's not like they are causing damage.


----------



## RiseAbove (May 26, 2010)

when i had them i would just throw em in my tank with my koi, he enjoyed them lol.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

The snails aren't really that bad. You hardly ever see them and when you do they're eating algae.


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, the Scarlet Badis's have been eating them, so no matter. I was hoping they were Ember Tetra eggs.


----------

